# Paris Roubaix 2021 (spoliers)



## Dogtrousers (14 Sep 2021)

https://www.paris-roubaix.fr/en/news/2021/such-a-long-wait/3346

_*Such a long wait*
September 14 th 2021 - 11:52

After a one-and-a-half-year delay caused by the health crisis which has shaken up sporting schedules, starter’s orders on the 118th edition will eventually be given in Compiègne on 3rd October at 11.00, for a 257,7-kilometre route including 55 kilometres of cobbles spread over 30 sections (as opposed to 54.5 km and 29 sections in 2019). The cobble specialists will notably have to tackle the ascent of the sloped section at the Hameau du Buat.
2021 will also be the year that witnesses the first edition of Paris Roubaix Femmes, on 2nd October. The women’s pack will start from the Northern French town of Denain to cover a 116.4-km route with 17 cobbled sectors and the same last 85 kilometres as the men’s race, including the prestigious finish at the vélodrome de Roubaix cycling stadium._


----------



## BrumJim (14 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> https://www.paris-roubaix.fr/en/news/2021/such-a-long-wait/3346
> 
> _*Such a long wait*
> September 14 th 2021 - 11:52
> ...


Do the women get better showers, though?


----------



## Cathryn (14 Sep 2021)

I am so excited for the first women’s P-R!!


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2021)

I'm so excited for....


----------



## Domus (27 Sep 2021)

Will be watching


----------



## DRM (30 Sep 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm so excited for....
> View attachment 609177


Looks like your wish has been granted for the mens race


----------



## DRM (30 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I am so excited for the first women’s P-R!!


I’d like to see Marianne Vos get win in the inaugural womens race


----------



## rich p (30 Sep 2021)

Phil Gil says he's not the favourite! You can say that again.
Times and riders seem to have moved on since then...his 2019 win...with the new generation and new attitudes. If Pog put his mind to it I'm sure he could do a good job in the PR.
Having said that I wonder if I should risk a punt on 31 yo Peter Sagan to roll back the years? @ 12 to 1
Or the man in form, Michael Valgren @ 33s
Or Pollitt @ 25s!
Or maybe WVA or MVDP, the bookies favourites but low value bets.
Wet and slippery and it could be a complete lottery.
Betting's a mugs game, ain't it Adam


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2021)

rich p said:


> Phil Gil says he's not the favourite! You can say that again.
> Times and riders seem to have moved on since then...his 2019 win...with the new generation and new attitudes. If Pog put his mind to it I'm sure he could do a good job in the PR.
> Having said that I wonder if I should risk a punt on 31 yo Peyer Sagan to roll back the years? @ 12 to 1
> Or the man in form, Michael Valgren @ 33s
> ...


Gutted Pidcocks not racing.


----------



## semakof (1 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> https://www.paris-roubaix.fr/en/news/2021/such-a-long-wait/3346
> 
> _*Such a long wait*
> September 14 th 2021 - 11:52
> ...



Am looking forward to it too


----------



## nickyboy (1 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> Phil Gil says he's not the favourite! You can say that again.
> Times and riders seem to have moved on since then...his 2019 win...with the new generation and new attitudes. If Pog put his mind to it I'm sure he could do a good job in the PR.
> Having said that I wonder if I should risk a punt on 31 yo Peter Sagan to roll back the years? @ 12 to 1
> Or the man in form, Michael Valgren @ 33s
> ...


It's such a lottery with punctures, riders crashing and taking down other etc that betting on favourites in P-R is a mug's game. If you are willing to countenance WVA and MVDP not making it to the finish in the first group then there is loads of value; you could stick a couple of quid on half a dozen "second level favourites" and be in with a good chance


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Oct 2021)

nickyboy said:


> It's such a lottery with punctures, riders crashing and taking down other etc that betting on favourites in P-R is a mug's game. If you are willing to countenance WVA and MVDP not making it to the finish in the first group then there is loads of value; you could stick a couple of quid on half a dozen "second level favourites" and be in with a good chance


Pretty much sums up all one day races.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2021)

If you fancy a warm up ... Paris Roubaix '81 (or bits of it) is on Youtube somewhere and is really worth a watch. I enjoyed the bit where Hinault, having been brought down by a dog, is clearly very angry. And boy, you would not like him when he's angry.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> If you fancy a warm up ... Paris Roubaix '81 (or bits of it) is on Youtube somewhere and is really worth a watch. I enjoyed the bit where Hinault, having been brought down by a dog, is clearly very angry. And boy, you would not like him when he's angry.


Badger or Honey Badger?


----------



## Cathryn (2 Oct 2021)

Really looking forward to watching today’s women’s’ race but also…look at the ££££


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Oct 2021)

Not only is the women's race so much shorter than the men's, they've not televised it all.
Must grumble.


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2021)

Andrew Br said:


> Not only is the women's race so much shorter than the men's, they've not televised it all.
> Must grumble.


It's on GCN+


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> It's on GCN+


Not from the start. Coverage has just started, 50k from the end. The start and early part of the race had no coverage.


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Oct 2021)

Lizzie Deignan going for it!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Oct 2021)

Same on Eurosport 1


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Oct 2021)

Andrew Br said:


> Not only is the women's race so much shorter than the men's, they've not televised it all.
> Must grumble.



It's on Eurosport at the moment. not sure when they started.


----------



## Legs (2 Oct 2021)

It was a bold move by Deignan but it’s looking really good for her now!


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> They started with about 50k to go. There was no coverage at all, anywhere, of the early part of the race. That's the point @Andrew Br is making. Eurosport have broadcast all the coverage that's available.



Yes, I was (still am !) watching Eurosport.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2021)

Come on Lizzie.....looks like it's going to be between her and Vos.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2021)

If she can stay upright she must have this....got to be one of the longest solo rides to win Roubaix.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2021)

Class win ! Chapeau Lizzie.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Oct 2021)

13 is a lucky number!


----------



## matticus (2 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> If she can stay upright she must have this....



View: https://twitter.com/Eurosport_UK/status/1444305689824870408?s=20


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Oct 2021)

Great ride Lizzie, well done! A few wary moments along the way, and a brave move, but I think allowing Vos to have stayed close would have lost the win.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Oct 2021)

What a race!!!!


----------



## figbat (2 Oct 2021)

What a win! Just awesome. Her hands were in bits too.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> What a win! Just awesome. Her hands were in bits too.


I saw that! 😳


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Oct 2021)

Bugger, I forgot all about the women's race being on today. Get in Lizzie!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (2 Oct 2021)

Well done Lizzie, awesome ride, simply awesome.


----------



## bitsandbobs (2 Oct 2021)

1500 eur prize for Deignan. 30000 eur for tomorrows winner.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Oct 2021)

And a lump of stone


----------



## Domus (2 Oct 2021)

Fabulous.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Oct 2021)

Stunning!

I felt physically sick watching those sideways slides on the muddy cobbles, and then that chase...


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2021)

figbat said:


> What a win! Just awesome. Her hands were in bits too.


She wasn't wearing mitts


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> 1500 eur prize for Deignan. 30000 eur for tomorrows winner.


It's all about the prize 🙄


----------



## rich p (2 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> It's all about the prize 🙄
> View attachment 611832


Some doorstop!


----------



## Mike_P (2 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> She wasn't wearing mitts


Never does which today was probably an advantage in being able to feel how the bike has handling


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Oct 2021)

Mike_P said:


> Never does which today was probably an advantage in being able to feel how the bike has handling


I'd be guessing her hands were near enough numb by the end.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd be guessing her hands were near enough numb by the end.


Not as much as GTs earlier this year!!


----------



## mjr (2 Oct 2021)

Well done Trek!

View: https://mobile.twitter.com/rouleur/status/1444315172152164358


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> Well done Trek!
> 
> View: https://mobile.twitter.com/rouleur/status/1444315172152164358




This might have helped their decision. Great sponsor advertising.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Oct 2021)

Given the distance differences, on parity the prize fund for the women's race should be 5.8 times what it actually was, 8990 euros to the winner.


----------



## matticus (3 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> This might have helped their decision. Great sponsor advertising.
> 
> View attachment 611854


Yup; thye've basically paid their riders a win bonus, which looks good value for the huge publicity they are getting!

(also note how clean Lizzie is compared to just about anyone finishing off the podium


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2021)

It's a filthy day in Northern France


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2021)

rich p said:


> It's a filthy day in Northern France


Yep, those cobbles will be bloody lethal, lets hope we don't get any nasty spills. Who is favourite, Wout?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2021)

Still can't get my head around doing 160 miles over that terrain


----------



## bitsandbobs (3 Oct 2021)

The Delko team are riding in La Vie Claire inspired kit. And i just saw that Tapie just died..

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...dden-french-tycoon-bernard-tapie-dies-aged-78


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yep, those cobbles will be bloody lethal, lets hope we don't get any nasty spills. Who is favourite, Wout?


They'll be crashes....a lot I'd guess ! Who doesn't love a wet Roubaix 😁

View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1444601885533655041?s=19


----------



## rich p (3 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> They'll be crashes....a lot I'd guess ! Who doesn't love a wet Roubaix 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/OutOfCycling/status/1444601885533655041?s=19



I did feel a bit guilty hoping for a wet one when I saw the women dropping like flies yesterday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2021)

Bike washed and relubed during the early sections. Sat down with coffee and cake just ready for the first cobbled sector. What timing!


----------



## Milzy (3 Oct 2021)

Dirty faces, win races.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Sagan,Kung down from the third time...It's going to be carnage there today. Started raining again.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Oct 2021)

Just got home from church and started watching and heck, it looks so cold it made me cold enough to get a blanket!


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/Doctor_Hutch/status/1444621845337100289


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> Dirty faces, win races.


Going to be a lot of winners today then!


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2021)

Piece of cake now .... they used to do it on fixies


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

"Road race" turned "Mud race"  So many crashes! Hope no one suffered any serious injury.

Wish somebody will just shower them with water to clean them up. The sight is scary.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

Awesome save from WVA


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

At 93.5km, One Bahrain Victorious rider just hit the deck. wow. This is sad.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Awesome save from WVA


WVA was really lucky. He almost hit the deck.


----------



## Paulus (3 Oct 2021)

This is brutal today. Everyone who finishes will be a winner really.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

The *Trouee D'Arenberg *Forest was just too slippery. So many riders fell on that the route.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

MVDP to win?


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

The road warriors


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Colbrelli 😍


----------



## Milzy (3 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> This is brutal today. Everyone who finishes will be a winner really.


Dirty faces win races


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

MVDP just changed bike !


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> Dirty faces win races


some of the winners.....


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Trade mark 80k attack from Van Der Poel !


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

MVDP has attacked. He is on a mission!


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2021)

number of offs has been ridiculous, some great stay-ons as well though, very skillful stuff


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

WVA has tear marks on his face


----------



## Milzy (3 Oct 2021)

semakof said:


> MVDP has attacked. He is on a mission!


He time trials away & they're on the limit. 
Sonny will take this.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

Im not sure what MVDP's shoes are made of, but they stayed white


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> He time trials away & they're on the limit.
> Sonny will take this.


Yes. I can see that and MVDP seems to suffer. Colbrelli is seriously following him and he looks fine.

ooh. Another crash..


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

I'd love Moscon to win it 😁


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd love Moscon to win it 😁


Hmmn. 51km. Thats a long way for him to ride to victory


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd love Moscon to win it 😁


You might be on your own there 
(Except for maybe his mum)


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> You might be on your own there
> (Except for maybe his mum)


Even more motivation....


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

semakof said:


> Hmmn. 51km. Thats a long way for him to ride to victory


Dunno, if Colbrelli and MVDP don't start working together....


----------



## Shadow (3 Oct 2021)

Go, go Guillaume! 🇨🇦
But I fear his teammate up the road, TVA, is a stronger finisher.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

At this rate WVA will finish with his nemesis


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> Dunno, if Colbrelli and MVDP don't start working together....


Yes, they may but other riders are with them too.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

MVDP is off again.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

I don't see WVA winning today. After this, he needs to go and rest and recover lost energy. He seems to participate in all races. His performances will surely be on the decline if he fails to rest. Happened to Carapaz recently.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Feck I was half joking....I really hope Moscon wins this !


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

Moscon's tire is flat. He needs a bike change


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Feck sake rear wheel puncture !


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

semakof said:


> Moscon's tire is flat. He needs a bike change


Bike Changed.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Feck I was half joking....I really hope Moscon wins this !


Really want him to win too but he appears to suffer. MVDP group is about 41s behind him.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

semakof said:


> Really want him to win too but he appears to suffer.


He'll be fine ...known to be level headed and calm.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

He has crashed. Moscon has crashed. sad


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

I can't imagine the pain these riders go through after a crash. The route is so bad. Almost looking like a cyclocross route. Fall, slip - into the mud, run, carry your bike, jump on it, move on again. What a race!


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Oct 2021)

Great finish, glad to see Colbrellie win.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

COLBRELLI Sonny won.


----------



## semakof (3 Oct 2021)

One of the most difficult races. Very dangerous. They are all winners.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

Whats the equivalent of catenaccio in cycling?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2021)

What a brilliant finish. Epic by Colbrelli


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Had to go out with 20 k to go ! What a race...Cobrelli 😍


----------



## Cathryn (3 Oct 2021)

I didn’t see any actual tears from Signor Colbrelli.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Oct 2021)

I’ve never seen a sadder podium than that! MVZP and Vermeersch look so unhappy!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Oct 2021)

Sick of hearing the Italian national anthem 😁


----------



## Toshiba Boy (3 Oct 2021)

Great race, well done Colbrelli


----------



## Milzy (3 Oct 2021)

Happy for Sonny he was my bet of the day but Moscon would have won if it wasn’t for double bad luck.


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> Happy for Sonny he was my bet of the day but Moscon would have won if it wasn’t for double bad luck.


And he wheelsucked for the most of the way


----------



## Milzy (3 Oct 2021)

Eziemnaik said:


> And he wheelsucked for the most of the way


That’s why there’s an old saying in cycling, dirty faces win races 🤣😂


----------



## matticus (4 Oct 2021)

Talking of CX ...
Do the pros stick with their preferred road pedals for Roubaix?


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> Talking of CX ...
> Do the pros stick with their preferred road pedals for Roubaix?


That was mentioned during the race, when one rider had come unclipped and was having a bit of trouble clipping in again, Magnus Backstedt pointed out that it's difficult to clip into "Look style" pedals. Made me wonder whether 2 bolt might be a good idea - or whether it's best to stick with what you are used to.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I’ve never seen a sadder podium than that! MVZP and Vermeersch look so unhappy!


Lol..like my son when I take the last piece of pizza.

View: https://twitter.com/Laura_Meseguer/status/1444692504167784449?s=19


----------



## matticus (4 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> That’s why there’s an old saying in cycling, dirty faces win races 🤣😂


Ha!

(although no-one told Our Lizzie  )


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

Milzy said:


> Happy for Sonny he was my bet of the day but Moscon would have won if it wasn’t for *double *bad luck.


The flat tyre was bad luck. Falling off while riding solo ... not so much. 

You can't praise, eg, Deignan for their bike handling skills when staying upright in the mud and dismiss falls by other riders as bad luck

Mind you I laughed heartily at both. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## BrumJim (4 Oct 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> It's all about the prize 🙄
> View attachment 611832



That looks heavy. And after such a brutal ride, it's just cruel.


----------



## matticus (4 Oct 2021)

If you mean Moscon's "chute" after his bike-change, the pundits are pretty much in agreement that it was a much sketchier bike (which would likely be down to over-inflated tyres).
But whatever: you could write a million different races based on "what-ifs" ...


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> The Delko team are riding in La Vie Claire inspired kit. And i just saw that Tapie just died..
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...dden-french-tycoon-bernard-tapie-dies-aged-78


Tapie overreacting yet again!

La Vie Claire is one of only two team replica jerseys I actually own. I wonder if the Delko version will be discounted next year, or if this is why La Vie Claire replicas got cheaper this year.

People who ride Sustrans routes have called the Paris-Roubaix riders wimps and challenged them to race on NCN 68 Buxton Old Road:

View: https://twitter.com/ormondroyd/status/1444696085042237443


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> If you mean Moscon's "chute" after his bike-change, the pundits are pretty much in agreement that it was a much sketchier bike (which would likely be down to over-inflated tyres).
> But whatever: you could write a million different races based on "what-ifs" ...


Another little interesting bit I got from pundit reviews not live commentary is that WVA's miracle save/swerve in Arenberg was to avoid Luke Rowe who seemed to suffer a second mechanical and stop broadside in the middle of the road.

I wonder how many riders will get ill from eating so much dirt. How many are daft enough to go from Roubaix to the women's Tour of Britain or Lombardia? I think I saw Deignan and Balsamo on the Tour start list, but Deignan didn't get much shoot kicked in her face what with being solo in front.


----------



## Milzy (4 Oct 2021)

matticus said:


> If you mean Moscon's "chute" after his bike-change, the pundits are pretty much in agreement that it was a much sketchier bike (which would likely be down to over-inflated tyres).
> But whatever: you could write a million different races based on "what-ifs" ...


Yes the spares will have been pumped up to standard pressure not realising that the big guy would need softer pressure on those wet cobbles.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> La Vie Claire is one of only two team replica jerseys I actually own.


The other one being Team Sky obviously.....


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> WVA's miracle save/swerve in Arenberg was to avoid Luke Rowe who seemed to suffer a second mechanical and stop broadside in the middle of the road.


I noticed this but I didn't clock who it was. The best I managed was "bloke wearing dirty kit"  It was all down to split seconds though so I'm not blaming Rowe.

Seems there is a bit of finger pointing going on https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lu...med-for-mads-pedersen-crash-at-paris-roubaix/

All in all it was a great weekend's racing but I couldn't help feeling - is this a bit _too much_ mud? Is it getting a bit too dangerous? Too much of a puncture lottery?

Mind, apart from AvV I've not heard of any really bad injuries. Not that I've been searching.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Oct 2021)

they needed proper bikes with full mudgaurds


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Oct 2021)

Adam Blythe clearly absolutely terrified on the back of a motorbike provided a few amusing interludes.

I think he drew the short straw/ ranked lowest in the pecking order.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2021)

cyberknight said:


> they needed proper bikes with full mudgaurds


Propose it for the Extreme Weather Protocol.

Although, strictly speaking, I'm not sure rain during the sugarbeet harvest is purely "weather"


----------



## matticus (4 Oct 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/johndegenkolb/status/1444722312184487940?t=1gEk-KBRJsvBP3GRt8_cJw&s=19

Best interview yet 👍


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Adam Blythe clearly absolutely terrified on the back of a motorbike provided a few amusing interludes.
> 
> I think he drew the short straw/ ranked lowest in the pecking order.


I'd have loved to see Carlton Kirby on the back!

Seriously, the knowledgeable commentary and expert analysis from both Dan Lloyd and Magnus Backstedt was a revelation. Really knew their stuff and told us info that we couldn't actually see for ourselves. Robbie Hatch is the best actual commentator for me with humility to the real experts and rider recognition. I know his correct pronunciation isn't to everyones taste but he really knows his stuf and knows when to defer to the pundits.


----------



## matticus (4 Oct 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I noticed this but I didn't clock who it was. The best I managed was "bloke wearing dirty kit"  It was all down to split seconds though so I'm not blaming Rowe.
> 
> Seems there is a bit of finger pointing going on https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lu...med-for-mads-pedersen-crash-at-paris-roubaix/
> 
> ...


Another (lesser ranked) femme bust an ankle (tib+fib I think). Sorry, can't find her name right now 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Oct 2021)

I've just read that Deignan was using 1x gearing.

CC has missed a chance for a good old dust up over the use of something new. 

Or does ditching the front changer not attract the same excitement as disc brakes/ tubeless tyres?


----------



## Domus (6 Oct 2021)

I suspect as the route was quite flat the need for a 2X set up was thought to be unnecessary. Less chance of dropping a chain and less chance of mud clogging up the front mech.


----------



## matticus (6 Oct 2021)

Domus said:


> I suspect as the route was quite flat the need for a 2X set up was thought to be unnecessary. Less chance of dropping a chain and less chance of mud clogging up the front mech.


Yes - it's the perfect application for that setup. I've also been hearing that the women were mostly pretty confident going in, as despite little race experience on "proper" pavé, they've had about 3 recon trips for this race over the years :P
(@Dogtrousers remember, there is nothing new about 1x - it's multiple gears/chainwheels that is "new" ... )

And in other news ... the question everyone (else) was too shy to ask ...

YES there are photos of the women in the showers! Trek team snapper took some shots [I think this was on the Cyclist site?]. She said lots of riders dived in, compared to just a handful in the previous mens race. The pics I saw were all shoulders-upwards, and only female snappers allowed. Just FYI ...


----------



## Cathryn (6 Oct 2021)

[QUOTE="matticus, post: 6553348, member: 101604

And in other news ... the question everyone (else) was too shy to ask ...

YES there are photos of the women in the showers! Trek team snapper took some shots [I think this was on the Cyclist site?]. She said lots of riders dived in, compared to just a handful in the previous mens race. The pics I saw were all shoulders-upwards, and only female snappers allowed. Just FYI ...
[/QUOTE]

The photos are fantastic! I believe they’re by Jojo Harper!


----------



## bitsandbobs (11 Oct 2021)

mjr said:


> Tapie overreacting yet again!
> 
> La Vie Claire is one of only two team replica jerseys I actually own. I wonder if the Delko version will be discounted next year, or if this is why La Vie Claire replicas got cheaper this year.



Deklo gone!


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Oct 2021)

bitsandbobs said:


> Deklo gone!


https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/delko-team-ceases-operations-with-immediate-effect/

Jerseys to be sold cheap?

Actually I remember some years ago Rabobank (now TJV) were without sponsor and rode as "Blanco" for a short while. I thought the Blanco jerseys were quite cool and looked forward to them becoming cheap as chips, but it never happened.


----------

